
Google’s AI Explosion in One Chart - jkbyc
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/603984/googles-ai-explosion-in-one-chart/
======
Fricken
“It’s hard to hire people just for money,” says Konrad Kording, a
computational neuroscientist at Northwestern University. “The top people care
about advancing the world, and that means writing papers the world can use,
and write code the world can use.”

This is the really cool thing about the AI community.

